# Journey



## tommers (Mar 2, 2012)

Is causing a bit of a stir.

PS3 only, unfortunately.

http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/1219641

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/891914-journey-review-destination-unknown


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, I'm getting this. I loved Flower and this looks like that, but better.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2012)

ThatGameCompany's Sony exclusivity deal is now over, so hopefully their next game will be on other platforms


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Yes, I'm getting this. I loved Flower and this looks like that, but better.


 

Well. Jel.



> ThatGameCompany's Sony exclusivity deal is now over, so hopefully their next game will be on other platforms


 
Yay, but I guess that also means this will never be on Xbox or PC.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yay, but I guess that also means this will never be on Xbox or PC.


Highly likely


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2012)

Bastard


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool. Saw the trailer for this a while ago & wondered when it would be released. Thought flower was great so have high hopes for this little number.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2012)

It is quite beautiful, hypnotic & relaxing but so far its mostly all just running or flying up & down sand dunes.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 24, 2012)

Just played through this. It's unique, beautiful and touching. Very, very good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to playing it. Have you tried doing it online yet? Encountered anyone else to play through with? That part intrigues me.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 2, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm looking forward to playing it. Have you tried doing it online yet? Encountered anyone else to play through with? That part intrigues me.


 
Yes, we didn't really get the option not to. You just sort of follow each other about there's not really much co-op play involved. It's more of a journey together... funnily enough.


----------



## starfish (Apr 4, 2012)

Finished it the other weekend. Spent an hour or so flying about with someone else. Just got lost in the game. Didnt really know what i was doing but it was a pleasant experience all the same.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

It's getting some love from my PS3 owning friends...


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 24, 2012)

Got it last night, and it's a great game, and one that my wife liked despite loathing 98% of all games.  I really liked the multiplayer aspect.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2015)

I just finished this (started at 11.40 last night). And I cried at the end 

More sharp-intake-of-breath-in-wonder moments in those 2.5 hours than with many, many good and enjoyable games combined. The bit where for about 20 seconds you're surfing sideways through a temple with the sun behind you; the first time you fly off a ledge into another astounding landscape; the first time one of those big monsters gets you in its spotlight; the sheer SCALE of the thing.

I haven't played it online yet (not connected the PS3 to the internets) but I can see why it would add even more depth. Wonderful, wonderful game.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 5, 2015)

the multiplayer is excellent... you can't do anything but sing and dance and explore together... 

Flower by the same people is also excellent (and my go-to game for visiting small children as it's easy to play, and has no violence in it)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, not doing it online for now at least cos there are issues with having so many devices through the box at the mo...but some day...

Flower (and Flow) came with Journey, my kids are going to play them today


----------

